# iPad mini: centre de notification tout mini aussi



## zewolf92 (18 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour/soir à tous,
J'ai enfin reçu hier mon iPad mini qui est une petite merveille!
Seulement, en le testant, je m'aperçois que le centre de notification est tout petit!
Celui-ci ne descend que sur 4/5cm, se trouve au centre, avec comme marge possible des deux cotes, 2/3cm..
Bref, cela fait pas terrible! S'agit-il d'un problème lié à ios ou un bug? 
Merci pour vos retours!


----------



## Larme (18 Janvier 2013)

Sur iPad, c'est comme ça aussi.


----------



## MiWii (18 Janvier 2013)

En effet, aucune difference entre mon mini, et mon ex grand iPad, c'est tout pareil !


----------



## zewolf92 (19 Janvier 2013)

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que, par rapport à l'iPhone ou il prend tout l'écran, la taille du centre de notification est mal proportionnée.


----------



## MiWii (19 Janvier 2013)

Bah heureusement que le centre de notification ne prend pas tout mon ecran d'iPad,  ça me gonflerait vite...


----------

